# Our young doe kidded!



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Our doe that was an accidental breeding and is just turning a year old now had her baby all on her own and had it cleaned off!  she's just like her mama, always doing it on her own when we aren't there. The little guy has something weird going on with his legs right now. It's like he cant straighten his front legs and he will fall on his knees sometimes. Hopefully it's just temporary from being squashed in her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Glad everything went fine.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like he may be selenium deficient. A Bo-Se shot or a tiny drop of selenium gel should help...you can overdose selenium though, so check the label.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give him a pea size portion of Selenium vit. E gel, 2 squirts Nutra Drench ....this leg thing will correct as he works it out : ) congrats he is a cutie


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

This is him. He legs are still weird and he keeps standing on his knees so we are trying to make in walk so they get better.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

He is just adorable. Even if he is a little akward right now.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations on a good birth. He is a cutie. He will get better, give him time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 

You can work with the legs, a little each day, by gently extending them , don't over force but, work them just a bit. Also, the more he uses them, the better he will get.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

So cute glad birth went well for you


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Very handsome little guy, congrats!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Watch jack mauldins video on weak legs in kids. It is on YouTube. Yours really doesn't look bad at all. I bet he is normal in a couple of days.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

What a cutey!!!! Congratulations


----------

